
One Year of Rust - timf
http://mgattozzi.github.io/2016/08/30/1-year-of-rust.html
======
EugeneOZ
"Don’t use clone to avoid dealing with the borrow checker...There are few
instances where it’s actually fine to use."

there is a lot of places where .clone() is the only way, especially for
strings. Sometimes you can use reference, but sometimes you need value and
there is nothing wrong with it.

